# Elite 4x hdi or elite 5x hdi?



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I am upgrading my finder to a color model. I am keeping my existing combo unit for chart plotting on the boat, so space is an issue. I get confused with all the different stats on the units. 

The 4x will fit better. But does the 5x offer a great deal more value in functionality? Besides being over twice the money I am not sure I can get the 5x to fit in my dashboard.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

They are the same units same functions just different screen sizes.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Thanks. Picked up the 4 today.


----------

